# Yamaha RX-V663 and Xbox360



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

My Xbox 360 is connected to the receiver via the Xbox HDMI cable. Many times (not everytime) that I play Xbox, the receiver switches to Dolby Prologic instead of Dolby Digital. I know the games I'm playing should have 5.1 Dolby Digital. For example, when playing COD4, the receiver will show only two speakers on the display, even though sound is coming out of all speakers. 

I have gone in the Xbox and verified that Dolby Digital 5.1 is selected. Any ideas how to make the receiver select Dolby Digital 5.1 everytime?

Thanks!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

jmoe816 said:


> ... Many times (not everytime) that I play Xbox, the receiver switches to Dolby Prologic instead of Dolby Digital. I know the games I'm playing should have 5.1 Dolby Digital. For example, when playing COD4, the receiver will show only two speakers on the display, even though sound is coming out of all speakers.
> 
> I have gone in the Xbox and verified that Dolby Digital 5.1 is selected. Any ideas how to make the receiver select Dolby Digital 5.1 everytime?


Are you assuming that the game should have 5.1 DD because is writting in the cover??? ... don't trust that 100%, you never know if that disc was encoded with the 5.1 DD or just stereo :yes:

The amp can play all speaker from a stereo source if it was set up to do that ... my RXV2700 does it (play all speakers) with any source because is programmed that way :bigsmile:.

My suggestion ... try that dvd on another player and see what happens :yes: ... like I said before, if your receiver is programmed correctly you won't have any problem to play 5.1 DD unless is not encoded on the disc :yes:


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

From what I understand, all XBOX 360 games are encoded in Dolby Digital. My receiver just likes to pick them up as Dolby Prologic II. I have played COD4 sometimes and the receiver will pick it up as Dolby Digital. It does this sometimes after I've watched a movie in Dolby Digital (on my separate DVD player or in the Xbox). So i know the game is encoded in Digital, but most of the time, the receiver picks it up as Dolby Prologic II.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

UPDATE: Yesterday, I watched a movie on the DVD player...It played in Dolby Digital just fine. 

I then switches my receiver to the Xbox input, and tried to play Grand Theft Auto. It was playing in Dolby Digital.

So when the receiver is playing a Dolby Digital source, then switched to a game, it plays in Dolby Digital.

When I start the receiver from being turned off to play an Xbox game, it tries to play the game in Dolby ProLogic II. This is what I need to figure out.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

jmoe816 said:


> So when the receiver is playing a Dolby Digital source, then switched to a game, it plays in Dolby Digital.
> 
> When I start the receiver from being turned off to play an Xbox game, it tries to play the game in Dolby ProLogic II. This is what I need to figure out.


If that's the case ... I'm sure is the set up on the receiver :yes:

Maybe you have it set to use the Dolby Prologic II decoder for the DVD source??? ... If you have the option (I'm sure you do, I have a RXV2700) set it to auto and see what happens ... :yes:

You can also try the Straight or Pure Direct ... :yes:

I don't recall exactly, but I think there's a feature that you can use where the receiver remembers the last decoder used for any input and use it again next time you use that same source :scratchhead:


----------

